# Recessed lights and NatGas



## renoguy (Feb 10, 2009)

Any thoughts on installing a recessed light in the same joist bay as a natural gas line? Have been able to avoid it until now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

renoguy said:


> Any thoughts on installing a recessed light in the same joist bay as a natural gas line? Have been able to avoid it until now. Thanks in advance.


Black iron or CSST?


----------



## renoguy (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Black iron or CSST?


Black Iron.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldn't have any issue with installing a recessed light in the same bay as black iron gasline. Consider the proximity of that gasline to the open flame of a furnace.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If the line is physically preventing you from installing the lights where desired or required, contact a licensed plumber and have the line rerouted. If you're concerned about the can light being close, or against, the line, that's not an issue.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Google senses your paranoia.
See this at the bottom of the page?
http://www.tenmat-us.com/
:clap::laughing:


----------



## renoguy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Sparky and Tiger. I was just thinking about the proximty of the the can to the gas line regarding the heat. Got the same answer from a plumber today. Thanks again.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Google senses your paranoia.
> See this at the bottom of the page?
> http://www.tenmat-us.com/
> :clap::laughing:



My ad is for Pepboy tires and damn if I do not need them. I would say adware has picked up my search for a deal on my expensive tires but I have never searched on this pc only the laptop. They have us under constant surveillance. oh no!


----------

